# i pick up my boy later this month!



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

After the long wait the time is finally approching that one of these 6 pups will be coming home with me!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

They all look so cute - it would be hard to pick.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> They all look so cute - it would be hard to pick.


Totally agree. Since they all look so good I'd probably just tell the breeder what I'm looking for in temperment and reason for wanting one and just have him pick which everyone was a close match in their opinion.


----------



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

well im leaving the selection process to the breeder (al from von der haus gill) he knows what im looking for & i trust his judgment.


----------



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pics as of today...I pick up next sat


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

They are all so cute! Did the breeder tell you which one you will be picking up? There are a lot of variations in the litter, it would be a hard decision for sure!


----------



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I have 2nd pick & he is supposed to put 4 aside that he thinks will be rite for me.but I'll take pictures when I pick him up for all eyes to see


----------



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

They are so cute! How old will he be when you pick him up? I mentally picked one for you but can't wait to see which one is yours! 

I'm going nuts waiting for mine!! ugh


----------



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

Here he is,8weeks old & 20lbs he's a big boy!


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Great pick he's super cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats! We picked ours up last week, enjoy!


----------



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pic #2


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Handsome pup! Which photo was his in the 6 you first posted Also, why did you and breeder decide on him?


----------



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> Handsome pup! Which photo was his in the 6 you first posted Also, why did you and breeder decide on him?


He was the first on the bottom left,well I picked him b/c out of the 5 that were left he had the most play drive (so I thought) and his grips are outstanding also his pain threshold is moderately high(says the breeder) meaning he will recover from and is able to take hard corrections.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Great choice for Schutzhund or IPO. I can see it now from the first photo. He has the ball between his balls and looks like he won't give it up!


----------



## sashas_mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh he's a handsome pup! Congrats.


----------



## HzScoot (Apr 25, 2013)

Gorgeous pup!! So happy for you!!!


----------

